# Test E, Tren E, Deca Cycle



## Jymjunkie (Dec 28, 2018)

Whats up UG.

my first post here. Ive been cruising boards over the last few years to get cycle advice/information. You guys have been my go-to for aas and general information regarding cycles do’s and dont’s.

background info:
5’10” , 200lb, 12%bf, 30yo, 5 cycles under belt.
previous cycles include:
test e 500/w.
test 500, deca 250, dbol 40
test 500, tren 200
test 500, eq 600
test 500, tren 400, dbol 40 

my next cycle planned, and i would appreciate your input, 

test e 400/w , 1-16
deca 200/w , 1-14
tren e 600/w , 1-14

possibly thinking about a 4 week kickstart of adrol or dbol, and finish last 6 weeks up to pct with 60mg var.

any advice suggestions appreciated.
i have adex/letro on hand, caber if prolactin becomes an issue, also pct clomid/nolva.

thanks for your input


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 28, 2018)

Welcome aboard JizzJunkie!


----------



## daddyboul (Dec 28, 2018)

There are a lot more guys with a lot more experience here than I have, but personally, I wouldn't use that much test. You are using the tren for the anabolic results the test is nearly irrelevant, I would only use enough test to keep your levels at where they belong. Doing this will also make the threat of needing an AI much less. Like I said though, there's a lot of guys on here who has been in the game a lot longer than me, they can definitely help you out, that is just my 2cents. Glad to see you do have your ai, letro, caber, and pct on hand though, better to plan ahead.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Dec 28, 2018)

thanks Gadawg. Glad to see youre spending some time on the keyboard rather than your knees.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 28, 2018)

Jymjunkie said:


> thanks Gadawg. Glad to see youre spending some time on the keyboard rather than your knees.




Yeah. It's rainy outside.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks for your input boul. Ive heard running low test in comparison with high tren helps with sides.. on the flip side never heard of running higher deca than test. I could run 200 test, 400 deca, 600 tren if the fellas agree?


----------



## Jymjunkie (Dec 28, 2018)

probably typing on the keyboard right now, from your knees


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 28, 2018)

Gotta go do cardio actually. Only had time for arms earlier.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Dec 28, 2018)

It helps if you add weight. Cardio = burpees


----------



## daddyboul (Dec 28, 2018)

Jymjunkie said:


> Thanks for your input boul. Ive heard running low test in comparison with high tren helps with sides.. on the flip side never heard of running higher deca than test. I could run 200 test, 400 deca, 600 tren if the fellas agree?



How have you responded in the past with the Deca? How have you responded with the tren? When was the last time you cycled? Running deca and tren together can be a lot, plus, some people have a lot to say about doing deca and tren together....


----------



## Jymjunkie (Dec 28, 2018)

I am currently on trt.. forgot to mention.
my previous tren cycle was “successful.”
All of my lifts increased, bf decrease, it was a great recomp cycle. My last deca cycle was primarily for bulk, the dbol definitely added water but i have never been as strong as the test deca dbol stack. Im hoping to add some of the benefits of each, some mass and strength from deca, and some strength increase and cut out some water with the tren.
i know most dont suggest 2 19nor in a cycle, but through my research much of this is from
those that have no experience with the two.


----------



## daddyboul (Dec 29, 2018)

Jymjunkie said:


> I am currently on trt.. forgot to mention.
> my previous tren cycle was “successful.”
> All of my lifts increased, bf decrease, it was a great recomp cycle. My last deca cycle was primarily for bulk, the dbol definitely added water but i have never been as strong as the test deca dbol stack. Im hoping to add some of the benefits of each, some mass and strength from deca, and some strength increase and cut out some water with the tren.
> i know most dont suggest 2 19nor in a cycle, but through my research much of this is from
> those that have no experience with the two.



You already being on trt means you are in no way worried about suppressing natural test levels which is one thing to consider when doing such a suppressive cycle. I have no experience with deca so I would def wait for someone to get back to you, I can absolutely promise someone on here has done exactly what you are trying to do, hopefully, they speak up soon. Really wish I could help you out more, stay safe, and best of luck!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2018)

If you are on trt cross pct off the list.

What's the purpose of the cycle? Deca and tren sometimes says "I don't know what I am doing"


----------



## Jin (Dec 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Deca and tren sometimes says "I don't know what I am doing"



You're talking about Hurt, right?

:32 (19):


----------



## Merlin (Dec 29, 2018)

Are you trying to bulk or cut? Why not try a higher dose of tren and run tren test? Are you competing? Personally I wouldn't use those 3 in one cycle at all. Normally see tren/test or test/deca. have you tried masteron? can always go up on deca too. I like to run cycles I am familiar with and up dosages a gauge response before adding more compounds.

there is also a really good thread on jump starting cycles with orals and timing.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 29, 2018)

My bad OP just saw the recomp post


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd run the Test / Tren, drop the Deca entirely and stay in a caloric surplus to take full advantage of Tren's nutrient partitioning properties. 

Should get ye stronger and a bit bigger while staying lean and avoiding water retention.

Or run a proper bulk with Test / Deca (will still need the caloric surplus) and then a cutter via Test / Tren afterwards.

I've run Tren & Deca together years back and no, I'm not dead yet (2 19-NORs) but it wasn't anything magical either.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

all this research you've done along with 5 cycles under your belt and you didn't know the basic ( and very important) understanding that you don't pct if you're on trt?  I'm at a  loss.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 29, 2018)

Seeker said:


> all this research you've done along with 5 cycles under your belt and you didn't know the basic ( and very important) understanding that you don't pct if you're on trt?  I'm at a  loss.




Hes dropping the cycle/pct and moving onto blast/cruise.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

well he'll definitely get the proper support and  advice here.  Welcome to the board, and thanks for bringing him on, GD.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 29, 2018)

Seeker said:


> well he'll definitely get the proper support and  advice here.  Welcome to the board, and thanks for bringing him on, GD.



Hes a buddy of mine that works at our gym. Hes single and I get to live vicariously through him as he chases around girls that are so hot they make we want to hang myself some days.  Pretty sure one of them was created in a lab somewhere specifically designed to ruin men's lives.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 29, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Pretty sure one of them was created in a lab somewhere specifically designed to ruin men's lives.



They all are, some just come out better than others


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 29, 2018)

The last person I know of who ran both deca and tren together literally started lactating, in the gym.  This happened about a month ago, and I don't know if I would recommend running two 19-NORs together.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 29, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> The last person I know of who ran both deca and tren together literally started lactating, in the gym.  This happened about a month ago, and I don't know if I would recommend running two 19-NORs together.



Bodybuilders pay top dollar for breast milk. I bet it's even more anabolic with tren and deca seeping in.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks to all for taking the time to reply. I definitely appreciate everyones advice.
i guess my thoughts on this cycle were, in the past cycles that ive used tren, i got really strong really fast and the elbows were letting me know it. I love the recomp effect of tren though, i got crazy lean on that run without much focus on diet. The last deca cycle my joints felt great and i put on a ton of mass, alot of water however.
my thought was by running a low deca dose with the tren might offset some of the joint pain and let me carry on with the strength gains from the tren. I dont know if this translates in reality, just seemed like a good combo on paper.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Dec 30, 2018)

With this cycle, i guess i should be more clear on what my goals are.
this will be a spring blast, i am cutting my carbs back and increasing my cardio up to the start of this cycle so hopefully i will start around 10%.
i will be eating in surplus, but the goal of this cycle is to increase size and strength while trying to keep bf low.
it would seem as though the tren would allow me to eat in surplus while being effective at nutrient partioning and also keep the gains “dry”
if an ai is used to keep bloat to a minimum and keep e2 in check, i dont think i would have any issues with such a low deca dose. I know that suppression is a big concern with 2 19nor being used together, but if i continue with trt post cycle i dont know that would be much a concern..
again all of this is just what i predict based on research and “theory” but i dont know if the results would reflect that.
any one else have any experience with deca/tren in same cycle?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 30, 2018)

There’s more to 19n’s than just the shutdown. Permanent changes in mood and short term memory over the long term.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 30, 2018)

hey man, It appears you've prepared yourself pretty well for this cycle and I say go for it. No big concern with bloat from here either as that is diet and dose dependent and you seem have a good plan on  control of both. My only disagreement is your idea of oral choices on the onset. I would suggest dropping those and stick with your Anavar plan.  Give it a ride!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 30, 2018)

No. Now add masteron. 

I wanna see what a bald, sweaty, emotional, forgetful, impotent, personal trainer looks like.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks for the advice Seeker. 
Ive definitely heard good things about using anavar at the end of a cycle to polish and tighten that last little bit. What is your experience? Is there a dose/duration that you recommend?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2018)

Jymjunkie said:


> Thanks for the advice Seeker.
> Ive definitely heard good things about using anavar at the end of a cycle to polish and tighten that last little bit. What is your experience? Is there a dose/duration that you recommend?



I think what you suggested is fine. No need to critique it. I ran Anavar at 70 mgs for 6 weeks in the past but nothing wrong with your 60. I'm gonna assume it's not pharmaceutical . If you're lucky enough to be using pharma then you won't even need 60


----------



## Jymjunkie (Dec 31, 2018)

GaDawg, masteron would be a good addition to this stack... id be like a predator in the gym trying to get my dick into every hole i could fit it in. 
What is the vets suggestion on the addition of masteron? Maybe replace the deca, i know test tren mast is a classic cut stack. I just wouldnt want to flatten out too much.
i had also entertained the idea of using eq..


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2018)

lol now you're overthinking it. Yes, mast/test/tren is a very popular cycle. But if your heart is in what you planned then ride it!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 31, 2018)

Id prefer if you not get bigger than me too. How about an anavar only cycle?  Have you considered that?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 31, 2018)

Jymjunkie said:


> GaDawg, masteron would be a good addition to this stack... id be like a predator in the gym trying to get my dick into every hole i could fit it in.
> What is the vets suggestion on the addition of masteron? Maybe replace the deca, i know test tren mast is a classic cut stack. I just wouldnt want to flatten out too much.
> i had also entertained the idea of using eq..



Again, will be diet dependent. Ye can recomp on Test/Tren/Mast just as ye can cut.

I personally like this stack better than what ye proposed, but again if ye've done yer homework on AI and will get bloods & listen to yer body during the cycle then go for it.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 31, 2018)

Jymjunkie said:


> GaDawg, masteron would be a good addition to this stack... id be like a predator in the gym trying to get my dick into every hole i could fit it in.
> What is the vets suggestion on the addition of masteron? Maybe replace the deca, i know test tren mast is a classic cut stack. I just wouldnt want to flatten out too much.
> i had also entertained the idea of using eq..



Like NS said, it's all diet dependent.  I've used test/tren/mast to recomp, and I've put on 30 lbs on a "bulk" with it.  The compound you use isn't nearly as important as your diet and the work you put in.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 31, 2018)

Hell my best blast to date was a gram of test all by itself for 20wk. A good diet gave one heck of a recomp.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Awesome advice UG.
i think i will skip the deca tren combo this time around. I dont want to be the guiney pig on this cycle and have someone say i told you so. From what ive read, a test/tren/mast cycle with the last few weeks finishing off with anavar has produced some great results. 
And this being a spring cycle, im pretty sure i wont be disappointed with the outcome.
how would a 200 test, 400 tren, 600 mast dosing look for you fellas?
i like the idea of long esters mainly because with 3 injectable compounds and those high dosages im going to be using alot of oil in alot of injections.
anybody have any advice as far as macros on this type of cycle?
in the past ive usually done 40% protein, 40% carb, 20% fat and have seen pretty good quality mass.
should i switch my fats and carbs on this cycle and try to utilize my carbs pre/post workout?


----------

